# [A - Aman'Thul] From Dusk Till Dawn (13/13 M) hat noch Plätze frei



## Tyloc (26. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir suchen für unseren Raid noch Spieler die Teamfähig sind und ihren Char im Raid gut beherrschen. Dir sollte es nicht nur um den Erfolg gehen, sondern auch um den Spaß in einer großen Gemeinschaft schöne Abende zu verbringen. Wir erwarten von dir die selbstständige Vorbereitung auf neue Bosse, aktuelle Buffmats, sowie den Willen deinen Char auf die Raids optimal vorzubereiten.

*Wer sind wir?*
From Dusk Till Dawn ist eine der größten und ältesten (15.09.2006) Gilden auf Aman Thul, dennoch legen wir viel Wert auf Zusammenhalt und auf einen freundschaftlichen Umgang untereinander. Wir sind kein spontanes Raidprojekt wie sie zu jeder Erweiterung aus dem Boden schiessen, sondern spielen schon seit Classic-Zeiten zusammen auf diesem Server. Erfolg und Spaß sind unsere Ziele und wir konnten stets eine gute Bilanz vorweisen.
BC haben wir auf unserem Server auf Platz 4 abgeschlossen.
Wotlk konnten wir im 25er Achievement-Bereich auf Platz 2 beenden.
MoP waren wir Platz 1 der 25ger Gilden.

Stand: 14.05.2016

*Momentaner Stand:*
nHC - HM clear // BRF clear // HFZ clear
HC - HM clear // BRF clear // HFZ clear
Myth- HM clear // BRF clear // HFZ clear

Für unseren Raid suchen wir per sofort folgende Klassen:

*Heiler:*

Paladin

*Tank: *
closed

 

*Range DD:*
Hexenmeister

*Melee DD:*

closed

Unsere Raidzeiten sind immer Mi, Do, Mo von 19:30 bis 22:30 Uhr.

Vernünftige und überzeugende Bewerbungen aller Klassen sind ebenfalls stets willkommen!

Wir würden uns freuen dein Interesse geweckt zu haben und erwarten deine Bewerbung unter http://www.fromdusktilldawn.de

Auf bald und viele Grüße


----------



## Tyloc (2. Mai 2016)

Suche läuft noch immer.

 

Inzwischen 12/13


----------



## Tyloc (12. Mai 2016)

/push


----------



## Tyloc (29. Mai 2016)

/hochschieb


----------



## Tyloc (16. Juni 2016)

/und hoch damit


----------



## Tyloc (16. Juli 2016)

Es ist noch Platz....


----------



## Tyloc (26. Juli 2016)

/push


----------

